# Brother DTG Announces CADLink RIP For the GTX DTG Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Digital Factory Apparel Brother Edition™ Version 10 from CADlink Technology is designed to help make the most of the Brother GTX direct-to-garment printer’s throughput and color output capabilities.

It includes a custom print driver as well as specially created color profile sets for white, black and colored garments. Featuring an extended color gamut, the software makes it possible to reproduce a greater color range than with standard print drivers.

More than an RIP, the new product brings together software for advanced color management, preproduction and image-preparation tools for the Brother GTX DTG printer in one easy-to-use package. It also includes production automation features to address a variety of production needs, helping save time and reduce costs.

Among them are “knock-me-out” tools that automatically remove specific design colors that match the garment and a white ink management tool that lessens usage while making for a softer feel. The software also enables users to select/create predefined print queues based on parameters such as color, garment type or print properties. This can help to boost productivity and reduce errors.

The RIP also supports existing GT-3 Series Brother DTG printers, allowing shops with these machines as well as the GTX to print to both units using the same software. 

Visit https://www.cadlink.com/index.php/en/digital-factory-apparel-brother-edition for additional information or call 800-545-9581 (North America only), ++44 (0) 1462-420222 (Europe). 

For additional information, contact Brother DTG directly via phone at (866) 750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

